# MOKAI Jet powered by Subaru



## fender66 (Jul 28, 2011)

Now this is a cool little vessel!

For $3500 + shipping, even though still expensive, it's better than I expected. That includes boat, motor and trailer all shipped to you in a box.

And...it's built in upsate New York.

[youtube]OUilmqkvrLs&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 28, 2011)

Man - they look really annoying!


----------



## Deadmeat (Jul 28, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Man - they look really annoying!



+1. Right up there with jet skis.


----------



## DocWatson (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks to me like it might make a pretty nice river fishing boat that could run the shallows like a yak or a canoe, but not be limited to drifting down the river. You could actually put in and take out the thing in the same place. 8)

Way cheaper than an entry level jet boat too !!!


----------



## flatboat (Jul 29, 2011)

kinda looks underpowered i like the idea . maybe a better muffler


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 29, 2011)

Made in new york, whats with the aussie narrator?


----------



## DocWatson (Jul 30, 2011)

parkerdog said:


> Made in new york, whats with the aussie narrator?


Stupid American consumers !!!! It seems the advertisers have found that Americans will buy anything pitched to them with a British or Aussie accent. #-o 

Examples include Stoneware pans (for stick-free cooking on a "natural stone" surface) and hand held steam cleaners. :roll:


----------



## gouran01 (Jul 30, 2011)

def looks like it would be great for small water fishing, maybe even a nice camo job for duck gettin or just fun, does look to be a but underpowered for my taste tho.


----------



## gouran01 (Jul 30, 2011)

my 7 year old girl also says no fast enough


----------



## DocWatson (Jul 30, 2011)

gouran01 said:


> my 7 year old girl also says not fast enough


You're in trouble in about 10 years, dad. :roll: :wink:


----------



## gouran01 (Jul 31, 2011)

don't think it'll be 10 yrs, I let her drive the boat 2 yrs ago and all she wanted was to go faster! Prolly gonna have her own boat and truck by the age of 12!


----------



## DocWatson (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd let her. If she buys them herself and can get insurance. :wink:


----------

